# Pumpkin seeds?



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

My dad brought home a bunch of shelled, roasted pumpkin seeds (I'm told they're called pepita). Been looking for something new to let them try, and since I haven't yet been able to find unsalted sunflower seeds, can I let them have some pumpkin seeds? Are they totally safe for rats?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

100% safe.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Safe, and I've discovered that if my boys have pumpkin seeds as a treat more than a few days in a row, their fur becomes wonderfully soft. I do minimise though because although it's 'good' fat to be found in seeds, I don't want to overdo it.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

My boys LOVE them. They go bonkers when they get pumpkin seeds. I always home roast them in the fall.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

Is it better to feed our ratties roasted or raw pumpkin seeds?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

luvmy4rats said:


> Is it better to feed our ratties roasted or raw pumpkin seeds?


It doesn't matter if you are doing it yourself, but roasted pumpkin seeds from the store are coated in oil and usually have salt added. Even with no salt added, there is still oil.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

^^^Good to know. My rats get raw and I thought that people wanting to roast them meant that it might be healthier for the rat and this is why they choose to roast.


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

Store-bought roasted pumpkin seeds are LOADED with salt. Though if you check out a Mexican grocery store they may have unsalted or even raw pumpkin seeds sold as "pepitas". I believe that there is a special pumpkin seed preparation used in some Chinese cooking as well.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Some convenience stores are selling pepitas now because everyone is on the all natural kick now-a-days.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

My advice would be to go look around at Farmers Markets, if you can find them. That's where my father bought them, and while they sell salted if you want them, they also sell raw (in shell or out). Of course it depends on the sellers at the markets, but we managed to come across one which specialized in nuts, and a bulk of the products they sell is either raw or roasted, minus salt.


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

Just found roasted, unsalted, shelled pepitas at the grocery store down the street from me - my dudes are flipping out! They love it!


----------

